# X factor



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

It's back on now - should be a laugh


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd rather cut my face off with a rusty bread knife than watch that feces.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its painful but most of the brain dead public love it:wall:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

the OH has it on - since when did any of Ndubz know anything about good music???


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

millns84 said:


> I'd rather cut my face off with a rusty bread knife than watch that feces.


Does that mean your not keen :lol:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> the OH has it on - since when did any of Ndubz know anything about good music???


Cause she has, she making you watch it too :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Rather stick pins in my eyes......


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> the OH has it on - since when did any of Ndubz know anything about good music???


What about the rest of the "Judges"?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> Its painful but most of the brain dead public love it:wall:


Yes Mr & Mrs Joe public listen to what they are told to listen to :thumb:

Utter crap. Just goes to show the state of minds of our civilised human race, time for that Asteroid in my avatar to pay us a visit & cleanse mother earth :thumb:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Ross said:


> What about the rest of the "Judges"?


What other judges ?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nevermind all that.

How about since when did X-Factor have anything to do with "music"?

Load of atrocious chavvy one hit wonders.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Nevermind all that.
> 
> How about since when did X-Factor have anything to do with "music"?
> 
> Load of atrocious chavvy one hit wonders.


:thumb: Think id rather have a dwarf flick my testicals with a wet towel than watch that crap!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb: Think id rather have a dwarf flick my testicals with a wet towel than watch that crap!


Can you get nano towels?


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh come on guys you know it's funny watching the bad guys thinking they can sing lol! 

Leona Lewis came from x factor and she's amazing isn't she smashing America at the moment?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sian said:


> Oh come on guys you know it's funny watching the bad guys thinking they can sing lol!
> 
> Leona Lewis came from x factor and she's amazing isn't she smashing America at the moment?


Fair point about the funny ones.

But lets not forget that Crazy Frog also "smashed" the charts so their "success" doesn't really mean much IMO.

Not my kind of "music" at all...


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

HAd to pmsl at the young lad at the begining, why do you want to win x factor and he answered so i can sleep with loads of women. :lol: quality answer.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> :thumb: Think id rather have a dwarf flick my testicals with a wet towel than watch that crap!


And that's not a cheap to get done!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Fair point about the funny ones.
> 
> But lets not forget that Crazy Frog also "smashed" the charts so their "success" doesn't really mean much IMO.
> 
> Not my kind of "music" at all...


Music in the loosest possible term.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> And that's not a cheap to get done!


I just found out One of the girls I went to school with.. ex is dwarf!!! Turns out he used to beat her up and all sorts funny thing is she's 5th 10 !

Sorry to go off subject I just had to tell Jody lol


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> the OH has it on - since when did any of Ndubz know anything about good music???


Yeah, my OH has it on also so I'm sharing your pain fella.

Gary Barlow is quite funny and I can't help but roll about laughing at the terrible "singers"


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sian said:


> I just found out my friends ex is dwarf!!! Turns out he used to beat her up and all sorts funny thing is she's 5th 10 !
> 
> Sorry to go off subject I just had to tell Jody lol


at 5ft 10" she wouldn't be classed as a dwarf...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> Can you get nano towels?


No, but i think Nano testicals can


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> at 5ft 10" she wouldn't be classed as a dwarf...


Unless the friend is the "she"....


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> at 5ft 10" she wouldn't be classed as a dwarf...


Oh jody lol

His a dwarf

But my friend she is 5ft 10 lol sorry


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

My Mrs is watching it but I'm on here and going on COD in a minute


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

+2 for cod got to be better than f***ing x factor


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sian said:


> Oh jody lol
> 
> His a dwarf
> 
> But my friend she is 5ft 10 lol sorry


I knew that really... well now she's dumped grumpy she can try one of the other 6 dwarves!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I knew that really... well now she's dumped grumpy she can try one of the other 6 dwarves!


Yes im sure ****y is up for it :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Yes im sure ****y is up for it :thumb:


I don't remember him?!?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I don't remember him?!?


Bigger brother of Spunky :thumb: The one that makes love to large fruit 

You remember at last years party, he who oils my codpiece


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Bigger brother of Spunky :thumb: The one that makes love to large fruit
> 
> You remember at last years party, he who oils my codpiece


Does he even want to know what your talking about lol filth!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Sian said:


> Does he even want to know what your talking about lol filth!


I am lost...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Me filthy, never. Time for a glass of the old Absinthe me thinks, been a busy week


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I am lost...


You need a map then :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Is this still about X Factor????????????????????


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

no cheryl = no watchy


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chisai said:


> Is this still about X Factor????????????????????


No, something more interesting & less banal, radom weirdness with large fruit & dress codes :thumb:

However X factor is a huge steaming pile of rotting S**T, sorry back on topic, the bloody Absinthe is kiccking in weeeeeeeeeeeeee X factor sucks major balls!!!!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

howie parks said:


> no cheryl = no watchy


As long as she kept her mouth shut i would bang her till she came so hard she thought she was going to pass out :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

My sister was glued to it last night, I had a quick look in and I think that Gary Barlow has been watching too many tapes of Simon Cowell. I think X-factor is beginning to go the same way as Big Brother, when it first started it was a pretty good idea and a bit of fun but I think it's had its day, they should have let it die with dignity rather than continuing to flog it like they have.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd rather work in the factory free of charge than watch this complete and utter rubbish crappy trash tv. 

There's a reason I don't have a freeview HD box in my room. ITV and The X Factor is one of them.

It's so moronic, I feel suicidal watching it.


----------

